# Rigid R4513: Worst Tool I Own



## some_guy_online (Jul 13, 2020)

My opinion of this saw is worsened by my experience with Ridgid. I went to their site to review the saw and they refused my review because it did not meet community guidelines - and provided no further rationale. There is nothing offensive in the review (see below) I will never buy another tool from Ridgid.

Here is the review:

I own a variety of tools, including many other Rigid tools that work well. This table saw is awful and unsafe. Do not buy it. Here's why: 
1. There is cheap plastic at the end of the fence. This can skew when cutting. This causes the wood to stop moving through the cut. If you don't notice that the wood is caught and apply more forward pressure, then the plastic bends into the cut. This causes kickback and is obviously super dangerous.

2. There is a scoop around the throat plate. If you're working with a smaller piece (definitely anything less than 6 inches wide but it can be an issue with larger cuts too), then the piece dips into the scooped throat plate. This throws off your cut angle and can also cause binding and burning. I suppose it could also increase risk of kickback. If you're trying to align or set the saw, your square can also dip into the scoop. I can't use any small engineer's squares or speed shared with this saw as a result. Obviously, you're not going to be able to make any inserts - at least not easily Those are the two biggest issues because they make using the saw dangerous and unsafe. 

Here are other problems: 
* The saw angle gauge was way off when purchased, spent a lot of time adjusting it, but it doesn't keep. 
* The saw does not cut a 45. Yes, I have adjusted everything. That got it closer, and I can get it to 45, but as soon as you let go of the knob, it rolls back to about 42/43ish When you go to lock the angle in, it moves the angle. Moving the blade up and down can also move the angle - even when the angle is locked in place. The fence is not reasonably square. I don't expect a fence on a saw like this to be perfect, but even after adjusting it really needs to be checked against the tracks each time. 

Anyways, it took me too long to realize these things and then to admit to myself that I can't reasonably work around them. Wish I could return it.

***If anyone has experience fixing any of these issues *without making significant modifications to the saw*, I'd love to hear it. I won't be making massive changes to the saw because I plan to sell it and replace it ASAP.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Add your first name to your signature line so we'll know what to call you and it will show in each post. Add your location to your profile, as well.

We do like photos so show us your shop, tools, projects, etc. whenever you're ready. What sort of woodworking are you planning or doing?

Sound like you got one made on Friday afternoon when workers were only thinking about the weekend. I doubt all these saws are like this but then, I don't own one and have never used one so that may not be the case.

On the angle gauge, can you add a washer under the locking knob so the adjustment doesn't change? This won't fix the other problems but maybe it's a start.

David


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

If I owned that saw and wasn't ready to replace it, I would do the following, based on your complaints:

* Make or buy a replacement throat plate. If buying, get one from a third-party source. Use that throat plate to make your own throat plates. Then you can have nice zero-clearance throat plates for every blade, blade angle, and dado set. 

* Add an auxiliary fence to the existing fence to eliminate the problem where the little plastic thing gets in the way. You could use shims to square it up.

* Buy a digital angle gauge with magnetic base for setting the blade angle. I have a Wixey angle gauge, but there are other brands of angle gauge, all equally good. They don't cost much - you can find them for less than $20 and they are accurate to 0.1 degree. 

None of these solutions is expensive or difficult, and they will make your saw much more pleasurable, safer, and more accurate. I hope this helps.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I have heard the same complaints about that saw.


----------



## Echo415 (Apr 3, 2018)

I have the older model that I got back in 2007...it's never skipped a beat on the jobsite but it was replaced by a cheaper design.

As long as you registered the saw...you should have a warranty that you can use so just call the company and get it fixed.


----------



## some_guy_online (Jul 13, 2020)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the feedback. Here are a few responses:

Bought the angle guage, not sure how I loved without it, also got one for my dad that he now loves.

I can pretty easily modify the fence(cut off the plastic cap) to eliminate that

I don't think I can make an insert because the swoop/ramp is built into the actual table. I spent a night sitting out there and trying to figure out if I could somehow epoxy the depression in the table, but I think that would make it very difficult to resell.

It's not a workmanship/manufacturing problem. This is a design problem, and Ridgid has not been helpful.

I've decided to sell the saw as soon as I can afford to upgrade (hopefully December).

Also... I have seen many other Ridgid saws that don't have this. I bought it on sale and needed it right away when I bought it. It was a dumb purchase.

Lastly... V happy with the considerate feedback received here. Thank you! Have a few other questions I'll be posting in other threads ( if they don't already exist).

Brad


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

You could try to level up the throat plate by adding washers to where the screws attach it to the table top.... if the washers make it to proud, then use something to shim it, like playing cards.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*easy fixes .....*

Ditch the plastic end cap OR sand it down flush.
Your throat plate is warped or bent. Straighten it out with heat if it's plastic OR bend it back to straight if it's metal. Screw a metal backer to it if it wants to warp back.
The angle/bevel adjustment is a design flaw OR it's just a common design. My Bosch job site saw has NO angle adjustment control, only a position "lock". Get the angle to where you want it and lock it ... quickly. It may take a few attempts.:sad2:

If the saw has adequate power for your thickest rips, that's good. If the saw will rip accurately that's good. I have some Rigid battery tools and they are just fine, no issues, so don't write the entire brand off because they made an entry level saw that under performs in your case.
As with any significant purchase, research the product beforehand. You could get a lemon OR it may be a poor design..... find out first.
As you have found out, a tablesaw is not a purchase to make under duress. They can last a long time .... some of mine are 40 years old!
I would buy the same model again if it were still being made. :surprise2:


----------



## umbert (Oct 10, 2019)

This was my first TS. I kept it for few months. Posted it on CS and got rid of it as soon as I could. Not worth putting a cent in this saw.
Surface of the top of this saw is like sand paper !!! I don't know what Ridgid thought designing it !


----------



## Rodango (Jun 22, 2020)

That just sounds hellish!

I own mostly inexpensive tools, but they at least were able to be brought up to snuff with a reasonable amount of 'tuning.'
Doesn't sound like you could 'tune' most of this stuff reasonably.

Sort of a bigger issue is them rejecting your review. This saw is unsfe. It has a faulty design. The company SHOULD buy it back from you for retail price and GIVE you a nice, new one to keep you from suing them! Honestly, if you got the saw new in the conditions you describe I consider that legally 'actionable.' Ridgid, owned by a Taiwanese conglomerate called, I believe, TTI, should be very wary and responsive putting dangerous products onto the market! I'm not kidding....

About the review: all the internet businesses ask for reviews. They only 'want' glowing reviews that increase their sales. But not every product and not every buying, marketing, fulfillment, nor shipping experience is good. Frankly, I write honest reviews. I think about all the aspects of the buying experience, from great websites, accurate descriptions, new sealed products that are safe and arrive in a reasonable timeframe, and so on. If it is good, I'll go out of my way to say so. If Amazon, eBay, or wwtalk! rejects my review and I don't actually curse in it, and instead the violated standard is that they sent me krapp and it was two weeks late and they described it as having no odor: the world will hear about it!!


----------

